# GUI wird nicht angezeigt



## JavaIsTheBest (26. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,
wenn ich mit netbeans auf "Run Project" klicke, dann kommt die Meldung "BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)". Die grafische Oberfläche öffnet sich aber nicht.
Was muss ich anders machen?



Spoiler: GUI





```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.geom.Ellipse2D;
import java.awt.geom.Line2D;


public class Test extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    public Test() {
        initComponents();
    }
   
    @Override
    public void paint (Graphics g) {
    Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) g;
    g2.draw(new Ellipse2D.Double(10, 10, 20, 20));
    }
}
```


----------



## Joose (26. Mrz 2016)

Hast du ein main-Methode geschrieben welche du starten kannst? In dieser musst du ein Objekt deines Fenster erzeugen und anzeigen lassen.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (26. Mrz 2016)

Danke, ich bin absoluter Neuling, wenns um GUI geht. 
Weißt du, wo ich das nachlesen kann, wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Joose (26. Mrz 2016)

Ob mit oder ohne GUI, es handelt sich dabei um ein ganz normales Java Programm.
Damit man es starten kann braucht man eine main-Methode.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (26. Mrz 2016)

Hm, auch mit main funktionierts immer noch nicht.



Spoiler: Main





```
public static void main(String args[]) {
java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
  public void run() {
  new Test().setVisible(true);
  }
  });
  }
```


----------



## Joose (26. Mrz 2016)

"funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung!
Was erwartest du dir? Was passiert stattdessen? Was sollte angezeigt werden?


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (26. Mrz 2016)

Ich erwarte, dass die grafische Oberfläche angezeigt wird, falls ich auf Run Project klicke.
Stattdessen wird das Formular nict angezeigt sondern nur die Meldung 
run: BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)

Die GUI sollte angezeigt werden.


----------



## Joose (26. Mrz 2016)

Zeige doch bitte mal deinen vollständigen Code.

Hier ein Beispiel welches funktionieren sollte:

```
public class Test {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
     JFrame frame = new JFrame();
     frame.setTitle("Test");
     frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
     frame.setSize(500, 500);
     frame.setVisible(true);
   }
}
```


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (26. Mrz 2016)

Hier kann man mein Projekt downloaden.
http://www.xup.in/dl,10186799/Test.rar/



Spoiler: GUI Klasse





```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.geom.Ellipse2D;


/*
* To change this license header, choose License Headers in Project Properties.
* To change this template file, choose Tools | Templates
* and open the template in the editor.
*/

/**
*
* @author
*/
public class TestGUI extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    /**
     * Creates new form TestGUI
     */
    public TestGUI() {
        initComponents();
    }
   
   
   
    @Override
    public void paint (Graphics g) {
    Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) g;
    g2.draw(new Ellipse2D.Double(10, 10, 20, 20));
    }

    /**
     * This method is called from within the constructor to initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is always
     * regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">                         
    private void initComponents() {

        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jRadioButton1 = new javax.swing.JRadioButton();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        jButton1.setText("jButton1");

        jRadioButton1.setText("jRadioButton1");

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap(228, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addComponent(jRadioButton1)
                    .addComponent(jButton1))
                .addGap(79, 79, 79))
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(77, 77, 77)
                .addComponent(jButton1)
                .addGap(59, 59, 59)
                .addComponent(jRadioButton1)
                .addContainerGap(118, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );

        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>                       

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        /* Set the Nimbus look and feel */
        //<editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc=" Look and feel setting code (optional) ">
        /* If Nimbus (introduced in Java SE 6) is not available, stay with the default look and feel.
         * For details see http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/lookandfeel/plaf.html
         */
        try {
            for (javax.swing.UIManager.LookAndFeelInfo info : javax.swing.UIManager.getInstalledLookAndFeels()) {
                if ("Nimbus".equals(info.getName())) {
                    javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel(info.getClassName());
                    break;
                }
            }
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException ex) {
            java.util.logging.Logger.getLogger(TestGUI.class.getName()).log(java.util.logging.Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        } catch (InstantiationException ex) {
            java.util.logging.Logger.getLogger(TestGUI.class.getName()).log(java.util.logging.Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        } catch (IllegalAccessException ex) {
            java.util.logging.Logger.getLogger(TestGUI.class.getName()).log(java.util.logging.Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        } catch (javax.swing.UnsupportedLookAndFeelException ex) {
            java.util.logging.Logger.getLogger(TestGUI.class.getName()).log(java.util.logging.Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
        //</editor-fold>

        /* Create and display the form */
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new TestGUI().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }

    // Variables declaration - do not modify                    
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    private javax.swing.JRadioButton jRadioButton1;
```


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (27. Mrz 2016)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## kneitzel (27. Mrz 2016)

Deine paint Methode ruft nicht paint der superklasse auf. Somit dürften die Controls nicht gezeichnet werden. Falls das Dein Problem war, dann sollte klar sein, dass Du super.paint(g); in paint aufrufen solltest.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (28. Mrz 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass das Formular beim Starten des Programms nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## kneitzel (28. Mrz 2016)

Hast Du denn mal die paint Funktion so wie von mir erwähnt angepasst?

Die paint Funktion ist für das Malen des Formulars zuständig. Wenn Du diese Funktion überschreibst und nicht die Funktion in der Superklasse aufrufst, dann fehlt die ganze Funktionalität, die dort bereit gestellt wird.

Und das ist nun einmal das malen aller Komponenten, wie man z.B. sehr schön auf http://grepcode.com/file/repository...ainer.java#Container.paint(java.awt.Graphics) sehen kann:


```
GraphicsCallback.PaintCallback.getInstance().runComponents(component, g, GraphicsCallback.LIGHTWEIGHTS);
```

Also generell muss man immer, wenn man eine Funktion überschreibt, sicher sein, dass man die Funktionalität nicht mehr braucht bzw es sollte normal sein, immer auch für den Aufruf in der Superklasse zu machen und dies nur dann zu entfernen, wenn man sicher weiss, was man tut.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (28. Mrz 2016)

Ja, ich hab als erstes super.paint(g); in die paint Funktion geschrieben.
Wenn ich das Programm ausführe, dann macheich das in dem Fenster, wo der Code steht.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (28. Mrz 2016)

So, ich hab mal ein Video hochgelade und hoffe, es ist klar was ich meine. Das Formular wird beim Starten des Programms nicht angezeigt.

http://sendvid.com/ga5mz3n8


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mrz 2016)

Ja super. Du hast ein Deiner GUI Klasse eine main. Aber im Video sieht man, dass Du noch eine zweite main Funktion hast. Vermutlich wird diese zweite main Funktion aufgerufen von Netbeans. Und da diese leer ist, macht das Programm beim Start nicht mehr als sich direkt wieder zu beenden.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (29. Mrz 2016)

Und welche von beiden soll ich verwenden?
Oder ist das egal?
Einfach eine der main Methoden löschen?


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mrz 2016)

Also prinzipiell kannst Du beliebig viele main Methoden haben. Wichtig ist, dass Du die richtige startest. Und Dein Netbeans hat die aus der Klasse Test gestartet, die leer ist. Die Test Klasse hat ja nur die leere main Methode - daher würde ich die erst einmal löschen.

Wie man bei Netbeans festlegt, aus welcher Klasse die main Methode gestartet werden soll, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich Netbeans nicht verwende. Aber im Netz findet man, dass die Einstellung wohl so zu finden ist: right clink on project >properties > run > select the class from drop down list.


----------

